# Guy's NP3'd PX4



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Found this on another forum... To me, the 2 tone makes the gun look much cooler...


----------



## Nathan Plemons (Aug 11, 2006)

One of my co-workers has one of these, all black, but I haven't had the chance to handle / fire it. From the pictures you posted it looks like the grip angle would be all wrong, too 90 degree ish.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I have shot a 9mm 2x and a 40 1x - It is just "okay." I shoot the 92FS and 90-Two better. I wouldn't buy a PX4.

I know someone who has one, and his sights were way off. He had to have someone adjust it (drifting and for height).


----------



## KingAirDriver (Aug 13, 2006)

Ship, thanks for posting that picture! You're right, that gun's much better looking now. I've always thought they were somewhat....umm....ugly...before seeing this, but my mind's changed now!


----------

